# Question about ovulation window...



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

So, when I woke up yesterday my temp had dipped, and I'm fairly certain that it was my ovulation dip. At 9:30pm last night we BDed, and this morning I had what seems to be my thermal shift (temp spiked). Yesterday my cervix seemed rather high and open and soft, and today it is definitely low and firmer and closed. The CM is a bit of a crapshoot because I was somewhat drier this cycle.

So my question is, when did I ovulate? I know the ovum lives about 24 hours, but did the egg pop out when the temperature dipped yesterday am, and then theoretically live till this morning, or did the temp dip indicate that the the ovum had already been out for awhile?

And how frequent is the triphasic temperature climb?

And will I need 18 days of elevated temperatures to confirm pregnancy, or should I just test once my regular luteal phase has gone by without a period in sight?

Thanks!


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

I usually ovulate on the day of my temp drop and that is the most common thing but there are some that ovulate the day of the temp spike.

On the triphasic temp thing, with my first pregnacy I had a perfect triphasic chart but not one any of the others.. Some people do, some don't. I would guess %40 is normal but have no idea really.









There is no need to wait for 18 high temps before testing, I never have.







That does confirm you are indeed pregnant without testing... but I can't wait that long. I usually get a postive around 10-11 dpo using an early type test.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Scarlett Mother (Aug 30, 2003)

I read a whole book about charting and it seems that the accepted wisdom is that once your temperature has risen you have already ovulated. That said, charting is all about trends so one day's temp does not tell you anything. Your temp rise likely does indicate that you've ovulate or it could be a fluke. Keep having sex!







After a couple of days if your temps are still high you know you've ovulated and you can stop having sex if you want to. Keep charting and if I were you I'd test when your normal luteal phase is over (suspense kills me) and/or if you feel pg. Good luck.


----------

